# GUANGZHOU | Baiyun New Town Urban Development | U/C



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Baiyun New Town

This urban development is based on the land of old Baiyun Airport.



In the new plan, the concept of "Pan Baiyun New City" is proposed for the first time.

"Pan Baiyun New City" is located in the southern part of Baiyun District, in the western foothills of Baiyun Mountain, with a planned area of about 43 square kilometers.

six core functional groups

Around Baiyun Station, the southern part of Baiyun New Town, the northern part of Baiyun New Town, Guangzhou Design Capital, the north extension area of the core area of Baiyun New Town, and around Jiahe Wanggang Station. The entire area currently has Metro Lines 2 and 3, and planned Metro Lines 12 and 14.

Construction is done step by step

Do a good job in the Baiyun New City area; take the construction of Baiyun Station as an opportunity to promote the transformation and contiguous development of surrounding urban villages; use the track to drive the development of industrial groups, such as the design capital and other group construction.


In terms of height control of plots, the height control is optimized on the basis of maintaining the control of Baiyun New City and Baiyun Mountain View Gallery. The overall principle of Baiyun New City is that the south is low and the north is high, and the east and west are low and the middle is high.

■The highest area is located in the central business core area of Greenland, with a height of 187 meters;

The second highest area is the headquarters area on the west side of the west foot of Yuncheng, with a height of 100 meters;

■The second high area is the headquarters area of Baiyun International Conference Center, with a height of 40-80 meters;

■Xiaogang Station group building control height is adjusted from 100-120 meters to 45-100 meters;

■The height of commercial buildings on both sides of Yuncheng North Road, which is close to Baiyun Mountain, is adjusted to 20 meters.


Urban Plan Render








































Projects location map





















Metro lines and Expressways map in Baiyun New Town















重磅！白云新城新规划出炉！经济、交通、生态…这次更新走心了！_建设


规划中透露，该片区将增加产业空间，引入航空服务、轨道产业、电器制造等企业总部；未来白云新城地区将成为联系国际航空枢纽，深度对接中心城区的港城一体化地区。 增加公共开敞空间和六条山城通廊，一条山景游线…




www.sohu.com


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photos by 求实 from gaoloumi 2022-6

The tallest building: Greenland Center, 198 m










the cluster buildings in the center: Hilton Hotel Baiyun











The project under construction and foundation preparation : GDH Cloud City Complex










GDH Cloud City Complex

The total investment of the project exceeds 18 billion yuan, and two super high-rise Grade A business centers will be built, one of which is 230 meters high, which is expected to refresh the skyline of Baiyun New City and create a new landmark of Baiyun New City.


render




















project site photos


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photos by 求实 from gaoloumi 2022-6 

In the below photo: the building in red brick -- Baiyun Conference Center, the building U/C next : Conference Center Phase 2










Guangzhou Yunzhu Hotel, total 1600 rooms, including 3 hotels from Marroitt Hotel Group

1. Marriott Hotel Baiyun 
2. Four Points by Sheraton
3. element by WESTIN 

expected to open 2022-9


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photos by 求实 from gaoloumi 2022-6


The building in the photo center: The Window of Baiyun









Guangzhou Children's Park











Baiyun Junior Recreation Center


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photos by 求实 from gaoloumi 2022-6

Terminal 5 Shopping Mall











Guangzhou Infinitus Center

Architect: Zaha Hadid


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photos by 求实 from gaoloumi 2022-6



in the below photo, the two buildings in the center, the left : Guangdong Academy of Painting， the right : Guangzhou Urban Plan Exhibition Center









Guangdong Academy of Painting

The project is located on the east side of Yuncheng West Road in Baiyun New Town and south of Qifu Road, with a total area of 19,700 square meters and a total construction area of about 45,000 square meters. The project is located in the cultural center area of Baiyun New Town.

Open to public in 2020









































Guangzhou Urban Plan Exhibition Center

Project Location： Baiyun New Town
Built in 2017
Building area ： 84635 square meters

Architect： South China University of Technology Architectural Design and Research Institute































































广州市城市规划展览中心：根植场地、传承岭南 / 华南理工大学建筑设计研究院 – 有方


有方，做最好的建筑文化机构。主要业务包括媒体、旅行、空间研究、策划、策展、出版等。邮件：[email protected]




www.archiposition.com


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photos by 求实 from gaoloumi 2022-6


China Southern Airline Headquarter (the left building), 150 m


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Guangzhou Attorney Plaza


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Guangzhou Railway Comprehensive Transportation Passenger Transport Hub Construction Operation Management Center

open for business: 2021

The project has a land area of 21,000 square meters and a planned total construction area of 65,000 square meters. It is a multi-storey comprehensive civil public building with three floors above ground and two floors underground, with a total investment of 1.12 billion yuan.

Through the international design scheme competition, the project invited a number of well-known experts from the planning and design fields in China to form a jury panel for review, and finally selected the competition scheme provided by the internationally renowned design firm NSA. The project innovatively chooses large-sized pottery stick products for the façade decoration and sunshade, which perfectly integrates the Lingnan architectural features of the wok ear wall and the shape of the rail section.











project photo by 求实 from gaoloumi 2022-6 ,


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

The *Guangzhou Gymnasium* is an indoor arena in Guangzhou. The arena is used as a concert venue and for sporting events such as arena football, basketball, badminton and table tennis. It was constructed between 11 February 1999 and opened on 30 June 2001, with a seating capacity of 10,000. It was designed by Paul Andreu.










project photo by 求实 from gaoloumi 2022-6









Guangzhou Baiyun International Convention Center 

The total investment of the project is 3.1 billion yuan. It covers an area of 250,000 square meters, with a total construction area of 316,000 square meters, of which the basement is 39,300 square meters, the garage is 6,000 square meters, and the above-ground part consists of five buildings with a construction area of 271,000 square meters. The five buildings are divided into two functional areas, of which 2, 3, and 4 are conference center buildings, and 1 and 5 are supporting hotels. The conference center has a construction area of about 175,000 square meters, with the highest five floors and a height of 41.89 meters. The supporting hotel is about 140,000 square meters, including the 12th floor of Building 1 and the 11th floor of Building 2, with 1,110 guest rooms.

open for business: 2007










project photo by 求实 from gaoloumi 2022-6


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Guangdong Provincial People's Hospital Baiyun District Project

The EIA announcement revealed that an 800-bed Class III A hospital will be built in the core area of Baiyun New City to promote the expansion of high-quality hospital resources and a balanced regional layout.

The project is located on the east side of Xiaogang Metro Station in the core area of Baiyun New City, on the southeast side of Lantian Xinyuan Community, on the south side of Huangshi Road, and on the west side of Baiyun Avenue. 

The total planned land area is 47,243 square meters, and the construction area is 250,000 square meters. The construction content includes a 5-storey medical technology building, a 5-storey outpatient building, a 9-storey northwest tower, and a 10-storey northeast tower. 1 southwest tower with 9 floors and 1 southeast tower with 8 floors. The design level is a third-class first-class hospital, with 800 beds and 2,400 outpatient visits per day. The total investment of the project is 3,197.79 million yuan. The project has four underground floors and a total of 2,616 parking spaces.

Render











project location 











白云新城将新增一家800床三甲医院


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

photos by 求实 from gaoloumi 2022-10


GDH Cloud City Complex


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photos by 求实 from gaoloumi 2022-12


----------

